# Kenny Smith - "Yao Ming is already the best player on the Rockets"



## Hitman

What does everyone think about this quote by Kenny Smith? He says the biggest problem the Rockets will have this year is recognizing the Yao Ming is the best player on the Houston Rockets already.

Hitman


----------



## Hollis

He's said some very, very dumb things lately.......I'll try to find some of the other quotes he has. Sounds to me like he doesn't like Steve Francis


----------



## rocketeer

yao's not close. of course now lots of people in all different sports are confusing potential with how good the person actually is. i doubt that he will ever be better than francis, griffin, and even mobley.(while ming is on the rockets. if he left eventually i could see him being better.) the rockets don't need ming playing the superstar role so that's not what he will be.


----------



## HBM

*Egos....*

Why did Steve Francis not drop the ball into Yao when he was on the floor today? Maybe he was proving a point in his own special (special as in retarded) way. Yeah he got 39... but they lost. Yao wont be able to back up Smith's comments if he doesn't get to touch the ball


----------



## Tom

AMEN, Brother! 1 shot?


----------



## groovehouse

I think Kenny's new nickname should be Kenny "The Mouth" Smith... he just blabs stuff. During the off season, he was doggin' Yao...

As with any rookie, it is going to take time to adjust to the NBA. Yao hasn't even been in the states for a month. I think Yao is gonna be pretty good, but not without strength training, time and patience.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Egos....*



> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> Why did Steve Francis not drop the ball into Yao when he was on the floor today? Maybe he was proving a point in his own special (special as in retarded) way. Yeah he got 39... but they lost. Yao wont be able to back up Smith's comments if he doesn't get to touch the ball


Well said!! How can you shoot if the guards don't pass?


----------



## Im The One

Kenny Smith said Yao is already the best player? WOW. He has said some dumb stuff, but this....this has got to take the award.
He will never get the ball until Steve, and Mobley realize the are not the only two players on the court.


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> He will never get the ball until Steve, and Mobley realize the are not the only two players on the court.


but steve and mobley are the best to players on their team. they should have the ball the most and take the most shots. and he should have had more than one shot but he only played 11 minutes and turned it over twice(i think). so he lost opportunites for himself. and guys ming has only been with the rockets a little while. they are going to have to get adjusted to each other styles of play and get comfortable playing with him. he's not the best on the team but soon when they are more comfortable playing together he will the ball and more minutes.


----------



## Hollis

you guys think Francis doesn't pass?!!?!?!? He got *4 ASSISTS* last night!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC

is 4 assists supposed to be good or did i miss the sarcasm. stevie is a great passer and he does share the rock but 4 assists is well below what he should be averaging this season. still, he had a great game. 
i don't think that yao is ready to start jacking up shots in limited minutes off the bench. that will come with time. i want francis to get the ball to the right guy at the right time. i'm sure that yao is going to make an impact this season. however, last night was just a taste and i don't think that the rockets win this game if yao had shot more.
i don't think that cuttino or steve are overly selfish but they are ultra competitive. they will do what it takes to try and get the win. as yao and griffin develop this team should really come together. franchis is still the franchise and deserves to take a lot of shots, he needs to balance this of course and i think he will rise to the occasion this season.


----------



## Hollis

Notice the "" in above post.


----------



## Doggpound

Eh, you all are talking about Kenny Smith right now, so I think he accomplished his goal by making that statement.

He's just trying to be like Chuck and get people worked up.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> yao's not close. of course now lots of people in all different sports are confusing potential with how good the person actually is. i doubt that he will ever be better than francis, griffin, and even mobley.(while ming is on the rockets. if he left eventually i could see him being better.) the rockets don't need ming playing the superstar role so that's not what he will be.


fundamentally ming is far supperior to anything you have there,it will take time though,his main concern right now is to stay out of foul trouble and learn the pace and physicality of the nba.i would say he needs to learn the rockets offense but i dont think they have one,unless you call francis and mobley jacking up shots all over the court an offense.they should look at the kings and see how most of the offense runs through vlade or webber and guys cut and move and set picks.to say ming wont ever be as good as francis mobley or griffin is pretty funny.my feeling is they need to restructure this team,get a true pt guard in there and either move francis to the 2g or out of town all together.


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> fundamentally ming is far supperior to anything you have there,it will take time though,his main concern right now is to stay out of foul trouble and learn the pace and physicality of the nba.i would say he needs to learn the rockets offense but i dont think they have one,unless you call francis and mobley jacking up shots all over the court an offense.they should look at the kings and see how most of the offense runs through vlade or webber and guys cut and move and set picks.to say ming wont ever be as good as francis mobley or griffin is pretty funny.my feeling is they need to restructure this team,get a true pt guard in there and either move francis to the 2g or out of town all together.


i didn't say ming wouldn't be as good. i say he wouldn't be better and that the rockets don't need him to play a superstar role for their team. i disagree about restructuring the team. but as guys get healthy and more comfortable i expect the offense to flow better and be more than just francis and mobley. and when other guys aren't hitting shots(like the first game), why not have the two guys who are making shots be the offense?


----------



## Ryoga

Yao will need time to adapt his defence, but given the ball he can already score at will against almost any center in the league, and he understands the game well enough to find the open man if double teamed.


----------



## groovehouse

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> ...and he understands the game well enough to find the open man if double teamed.


and he had a couple of nice passes during the Toronto game! I see lots and lots of potential! I see a superstar in the making...then again, I am biased.... a little!


----------



## rocketeer

the rockets are 2-1. lets wait until they are losing games before we start complaining. as long as they win who cares how and who scores the points.


----------



## benfica

*You can't win in the NBA with a 2 guard offense*

To easy to defend.

I agree, the Rockets need a complete overall. They should decide which one they want..Mobley Dick or Steve Francesca.

Ship one out and get a PG who can pass to the post.


----------



## Devestata

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> you guys think Francis doesn't pass?!!?!?!? He got *4 ASSISTS* last night!!!!


Wow...and I bet he only passed the ball those 4 times.


----------



## BEEZ

The thing is, is that Steve Francis is a point guard. He did not come into the league like this. I dont like the fact that he has become more and more selfish year after year. He needs to be TOLD how to run the offense. As good a coach as Rudy is, he gives Francis to much leeway. He has to put his foot down


----------



## hunterb14

Kenny must be out of his right mind The best players on the Rockets are Francis and Griffin.

OH yeah Kenny is a Tarheel that explains why he might not like francis(Maryland) but still i dont know how he thinks Ming is better than Yao and Griffin


----------



## Devestata

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> Kenny must be out of his right mind The best players on the Rockets are Francis and Griffin.
> 
> OH yeah Kenny is a Tarheel that explains why he might not like francis(Maryland) but still i dont know how he thinks Ming is better than Yao and Griffin


I think he's basing that opinion on the fact of what Yao could be, not what he is right now.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> i dont know how he thinks *Ming* is better than *Yao* and Griffin




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Balla123456789

*YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*

HOW DID HE BECOME A #1 Pick he is 7'5 and he can't dunk from point blank.


----------



## Hollis

hey Balla....are you in the NBA? Or yet another question.....do you even understand the word D-E-V-E-L-O-P-M-E-N-T?


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> HOW DID HE BECOME A #1 Pick he is 7'5 and he can't dunk from point blank.


Do you even think he is tired. He has played ball almost 1 whole year STRAIGHT. If you did that I wonder if you would be saying the same thing


----------



## robert60446

*Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> HOW DID HE BECOME A #1 Pick he is 7'5 and he can't dunk from point blank.


Exactly, Yao Ming becomes number 1 pick, not because he is a great player, but because he is very good commercial product for NBA. China it’s a huge potential market. Can anyone imagine, how many jerseys NBA will sell this season only? As long as they will feed us with Yao Ming nonsense, then better for them. In my opinion, Yao Ming shouldn’t even qualify for a draft lottery. Some people are saying, that Ming needs a more time. Ok, 5, 6, maybe 10 years. Folks, height is not everything. Yao, can’t move he’s body, he can’t even run! Let’s faced, he’s 1000,000,000 light miles from average performance. Yao Ming is not a player; he is a walking NBA entertainment for China citizens. 2 more seasons and he will disappear from the league.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, Yao Ming becomes number 1 pick, not because he is a great player, but because he is very good commercial product for NBA. China it’s a huge potential market. Can anyone imagine, how many jerseys NBA will sell this season only? As long as they will feed us with Yao Ming nonsense, then better for them. In my opinion, Yao Ming shouldn’t even qualify for a draft lottery. Some people are saying, that Ming needs a more time. Ok, 5, 6, maybe 10 years. Folks, height is not everything. Yao, can’t move he’s body, he can’t even run! Let’s faced, he’s 1000,000,000 light miles from average performance. Yao Ming is not a player; he is a walking NBA entertainment for China citizens. 2 more seasons and he will disappear from the league.


you my friend have no idea what you are talking about! Have you even seen the GOodwill games or any of Houston's games where he has played. He moves very well for his size. He can shoot well for his size. Your statements hold no Validity


----------



## rocketeer

i have an idea. why don't we all stop talking about ming(good and bad) and let his play speak for him. no one really knows how good he's going to be. but you can't be a bust or a superstar after just 5 games with little playing time. so why don't we wait until at least midseason before we criticize or praise him.


----------



## robert60446

*Re: Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> you my friend have no idea what you are talking about! Have you even seen the GOodwill games or any of Houston's games where he has played. He moves very well for his size. He can shoot well for his size. Your statements hold no Validity


If he is so good, then why I can’t see his name in 2002-03 rookie leaders: regular season efficiency rating? Oh…I forgot, he’s 10th in rebounds, well Jay Williams (height: only 6’ 2”!) is in 6th position. Ouch, that’s hurt.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Re: Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> If he is so good, then why I can’t see his name in 2002-03 rookie leaders: regular season efficiency rating? Oh…I forgot, he’s 10th in rebounds, well Jay Williams (height: only 6’ 2”!) is in 6th position. Ouch, that’s hurt.


Part of that has to do with him not getting the ball passed to him. Eddie Griffin has that same problem at times


----------



## rocketeer

i think it has more to do with ming not getting minutes because cato is playing good and he is trying to adjust to the us game. and the fact that he hasn't had a break from basketball in a long time. he spent his offseason with the china national team and then went straight to the rockets. thats another reason i don't think we can judge him yet.


----------



## MightyReds2020

*Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, Yao Ming becomes number 1 pick, not because he is a great player, but because he is very good commercial product for NBA. China it’s a huge potential market. Can anyone imagine, how many jerseys NBA will sell this season only? As long as they will feed us with Yao Ming nonsense, then better for them. In my opinion, Yao Ming shouldn’t even qualify for a draft lottery. Some people are saying, that Ming needs a more time. Ok, 5, 6, maybe 10 years. Folks, height is not everything. Yao, can’t move he’s body, he can’t even run! Let’s faced, he’s 1000,000,000 light miles from average performance. Yao Ming is not a player; he is a walking NBA entertainment for China citizens. 2 more seasons and he will disappear from the league.


Houston drafted Yao for future, not present. And I believe he's a more natural fit in Houston than Jay Williams, Drew Gooden, or Mike Dunleavy because the Rockets are deep in 1 through 4, the only thing they lacked was height and a good C. So drafting Yao is more of a team-play standpoint rather than marketing IMO. In preseason many people already predicted Yao wouldn't do well in his first season and he didn't so far. So he's hardly a bust. He has all kinds of talents. It's just a matter of time for him to turn out to be a good player if not great.


----------



## fegwu

*Source?*

What is the source of this quote? This is the first I am hearing of this.


----------



## Hitman

*Re: Re: Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> If he is so good, then why I can’t see his name in 2002-03 rookie leaders: regular season efficiency rating? Oh…I forgot, he’s 10th in rebounds, well Jay Williams (height: only 6’ 2”!) is in 6th position. Ouch, that’s hurt.


This is such a stupid post, the kind that makes me wonder why I post here in the first place. Yao is not among the leaders because he missed training camp, has been seeing limited minutes and has only been in this country for less than two months. Jay Williams played three years at the number one college program in the country, played in the Bulls summer league and all of training camp, and is getting is excess of 35 minutes per game. 

In the playing time that Yao has been granted, he has been extremely impressive.

Oh and the correct way to say it is "Ouch, that hurt."

Hitman


----------



## SkywalkerAC

ming's already starting to break out. over 67% shooting so far and 21 of his last 23 shots. he needs time to be great but is already playing like a solid center. unfortunately his minutes and looks will go way down when cato returns.


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> 
> This is such a stupid post, the kind that makes me wonder why I post here in the first place. Yao is not among the leaders because he missed training camp, has been seeing limited minutes and has only been in this country for less than two months. Jay Williams played three years at the number one college program in the country, played in the Bulls summer league and all of training camp, and is getting is excess of 35 minutes per game.
> 
> In the playing time that Yao has been granted, he has been extremely impressive.
> 
> Oh and the correct way to say it is "Ouch, that hurt."
> 
> Hitman


Hitman dont stop posting here because of what some posters POST. You know that wherever you go its gonna be few. Keep it up we appreciate you being here!!!

BEEZ


----------



## Hollis

Who's leading the league in FG % again?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

that would have to be yao ming with a slightly above average of 72%.


----------



## Petey

That is one insane average.

-Petey


----------



## HBM

30 pts, 16 boards... ahh, the sounds of silence. Hard to talk with your foot in your mouth????


----------



## billili

*so go back to the original post*

Did Smith know the rockets or not?


----------



## robert60446

*Re: Re: YAO MING= BIGGEST BUST EVER*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, Yao Ming becomes number 1 pick, not because he is a great player, but because he is very good commercial product for NBA. China it’s a huge potential market. Can anyone imagine, how many jerseys NBA will sell this season only? As long as they will feed us with Yao Ming nonsense, then better for them. In my opinion, Yao Ming shouldn’t even qualify for a draft lottery. Some people are saying, that Ming needs a more time. Ok, 5, 6, maybe 10 years. Folks, height is not everything. Yao, can’t move he’s body, he can’t even run! Let’s faced, he’s 1000,000,000 light miles from average performance. Yao Ming is not a player; he is a walking NBA entertainment for China citizens. 2 more seasons and he will disappear from the league.


Please accept my apologies. I was completely wrong. I feel sorry for my post.


----------



## wizard21

Damn all of you haters are gonna feel stupid when Yao becomes the next Shaq/Jordan type of dominant player. The man is 7 feet 5 inches tall, has got a nice jumper, good feel for the game, is athletic for his size, and is still young. I think you are getting Yao confused with Shawn Bradley. And personally I think Kenny Smith is right. As good as Franchise is, and I rate him highly, Yao is going to be a very special player. He's damn good now, as he showed with his perfect shooting performance against LA and with his 30 and 16 night against Dallas. Wait till he's playing 40 minutes per night and he's averaging 30/13/4. Then tell me Yao is a bust.


----------

